# 92973 Per Trans Coronary Thrombectomy



## katelliott80 (Jul 24, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone has run into this problem, and what to do?

Dr did
93508
93545
93556
33210

and then he did a 92973 but it says you have to bill for the primary procedure
(92980,92982) He didnt do that procedure, so I can't bill for the thrombectomy then?

Please help


----------



## deeva456 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello, 

You are correct; 92973 is an add-on code that can be billed with 92980 or 92982 only. If 92980 or 92982 was not performed the physician cannot bill 92973. 

Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------

